
Decoded Brain Signals Could Give Voiceless People a Way to Talk - JSeymourATL
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/04/24/716790281/decoded-brain-signals-could-give-voiceless-people-a-way-to-talk
======
mikece
And it could also bring an entirely new meaning to the term "thought crimes."
I'm curious if law enforcement will seek to use such brain-signal reading and
if courts will allow it.

